# Outdoors > Photography and Video >  Moose on trail camera NZ

## Dundee

This could be a hoax ?    Your thoughts........

2013 Fiordland Wild Moose?

1910, 10 Canadian moose were released in Dusky Sound with the hope they would breed and become a big game resource. 

The last confirmed shooting was in 1952, but biologist and moose hunter Ken Tustin, of Milton, detailed in a book DNA and photo evidence of a moose from as recently as 17 years ago

We have just had this photo sent in anonymously; we are awaiting confirmation of the location.

----------


## veitnamcam

If 03 is the month wouldn't that be the wrong time for velvet in NZ?

Know bugger all about moose

----------


## Eion

The photo has been edited

----------


## veitnamcam

Spotting!

----------


## R93

No maple trees in dusky either.  :Wink:

----------


## phillipgr

Good spotting, Eion. I really wish it was but wouldn't get my hopes up too early.

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Eion

> Spotting!


But it looks like all they've done is remove the date... so would have been XX/XX/2013 03:07:37. Oh and look at the leaves. 

(Edit: R93 beat me to it)

----------


## Toby

> No maple trees in dusky either.


First thing I thought

----------


## Maca49

How do you know the originals didn't shit Maple seeds?

----------


## username

Find the maple trees you find the moose. Simple! There is a little pocket of Canada somewhere in fiordland

----------


## Toby

How long did it take for the ship to gt here? One would think they'd shit it all out by the time they got here

----------


## Rushy

> How long did it take for the ship to gt here? One would think they'd shit it all out by the time they got here


Toby, I am fairly sure that Maca wasn't serious.

----------


## Maca49

There's always one Toby, stuck in a tooth, caught in an appendix, trapped in a bit of shit on the hide, tucked behind a testicle, there's always one more Toby!

----------


## Maca49

> Toby, I am fairly sure that Maca wasn't serious.


.????.???

----------


## Maca49

> Find the maple trees you find the moose. Simple! There is a little pocket of Canada somewhere in fiordland


And it's a lovely warm area full of Mounties

----------


## username

> And it's a lovely warm area full of Mounties


I wanted to put that but thats a bit farcical they would have died out as they didn't bring any female mounties over

----------


## Twoshotkill

The coordinates are the pic properties I think

----------


## Dundee

Ken Tustin hasn't replied yet :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Twoshotkill

When I was in Fiordland some years ago he was there. The local Cray boat Guys were all laughing about how they had been playing games with him and planting evidence (including Moose hair).

Poor guy.

----------


## Maca49

> I wanted to put that but thats a bit farcical they would have died out as they didn't bring any female mounties over


I'm an odd fellow and I'm ok, I root fiord land moose and eat maple hay. You know Monty and his mates

----------


## phillipgr

> When I was in Fiordland some years ago he was there. The local Cray boat Guys were all laughing about how they had been playing games with him and planting evidence (including Moose hair).
> 
> Poor guy.


That's cruel joke when you know how much of his life he's devoted to looking for the moose.

Sent from my MT27i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Maca49

Imagine the shit that gets put out there for those looking for Big Foot!

----------


## Gibo

> When I was in Fiordland some years ago he was there. The local Cray boat Guys were all laughing about how they had been playing games with him and planting evidence (including Moose hair).
> 
> Poor guy.


Where did they get Moose hair from???
Cant imagine it would be easy, customs would destroy it if found in an envelope.

----------


## Rushy

> Where did they get Moose hair from?


From the other side of Fiordland Gibo

----------


## Maca49

You mean the "far side" Rushy

----------


## Scouser

> Where did they get Moose hair from???
> Cant imagine it would be easy, customs would destroy it if found in an envelope.


There must be a couple of bars in NZ that have a moose head hanging over the bar!!!....anybody know of one?

----------


## Gibo

> There must be a couple of bars in NZ that have a moose head hanging over the bar!!!....anybody know of one?


Good point. I think it would be quite easy to make up stories though, I do it all the time  :Psmiley:

----------


## R93

> There must be a couple of bars in NZ that have a moose head hanging over the bar!!!....anybody know of one?


There's 2 Bulls in the Hard Antler bar in Haast.
There's also a jug in there, that has a unique challenge attached to it. If it is ever matched or beaten I will be impressed.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Raging Bull

> There's 2 Bulls in the Hard Antler bar in Haast.
> There's also a jug in there, that has a *unique challenge* attached to it. If it is ever matched or beaten I will be impressed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay, now I'm curious... 

What does this unique challenge involve?

----------


## Gibo

Drinking? Lots? Quickly?

----------


## ishoot10s

Wrapping ones todger around said jug I'll wager... The art of the penis, West Coaster Styles.  :Grin:

----------


## R93

> Wrapping ones todger around said jug I'll wager... The art of the penis, West Coaster Styles.


You are close, so very close.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> You are close, so very close.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Touching the bottom with said todger?

----------


## R93

> Touching the bottom with said todger?


Not quite.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Toby

Holding the jug up with it?

----------


## ishoot10s

:XD:  OMG, Tobes, yes, like, actually lifting said jug, full o' brew, with aforementioned todger in high tensile mode inserted through handle without the support of ones hands..???

----------


## Dundee

> Where did they get Moose hair from???
> Cant imagine it would be easy, customs would destroy it if found in an envelope.


I found it :Grin:

----------


## Scouser

> Wrapping ones todger around said jug I'll wager... The art of the penis, West Coaster Styles.


With all due modesty....I'll have a go at wrapping it around the jug handle!....but you've ALL got to promise NOT to laugh.....promise!!!!!

----------


## Scouser

> OMG, Tobes, yes, like, actually lifting said jug, full o' brew, with aforementioned todger in high tensile mode inserted through handle without the support of ones hands..???


must....get....that....image....out....of ....my.....mind.....argggggggggggggggggggggggggggg  ...........done!....thats better!

----------


## Gibo

> Not quite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah come on Dave the suspense is killing me!! What does one have to do to/with said Jug that cany be done again?

----------


## sneeze

> Okay, now I'm curious... 
> 
> What does this unique challenge involve?


FFS leave it alone before he actually tells you. I was 7 days under canvas with him  when he told me and Iv been trying  trying to make the image go away ever since, believe me its left a scar..

----------


## ishoot10s

> FFS leave it alone before he actually tells you. I was 7 days under canvas with him  when he told me and Iv been trying  trying to make the image go away ever since, believe me its left a scar..


 :Thumbsup:  :Grin:

----------


## Bavarian_Hunter

It's like Tassie tigers, the thought they are still there is great but realistically it's highly unlikely.
Having said that, tiger quolls where declared extinct in the mountain range where I live 140 years ago and two weeks ago one was confirmed on a trail camera. So ya never know.

----------


## phillipgr

> Having said that, tiger quolls where declared extinct in the mountain range where I live 140 years ago and two weeks ago one was confirmed on a trail camera. So ya never know.


That's so cool. Anyone know how long Takahe were thought extinct for?

----------


## Dundee

> That's so cool. Anyone know how long Takahe were thought extinct for?


Ask Rushy he will know :Wink:

----------


## Toby

> Ask Rushy he will know


Better give him a call @Rushy

----------


## Rushy

> Better give him a call @Rushy


Toby, I am going to have to introduce you to the nipple twist.

----------


## Toby

> Toby, I am going to have to introduce you to the nipple twist.


I've met him before, no need to meet him again

----------


## Maca49

Rushy try a bit of Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck remedy  @Rushy

----------


## Rushy

> Rushy try a bit of Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck remedy  @Rushy


If this wasn't so bloody funny I would be pissed off by now.

----------


## Dundee

> Rushy try a bit of Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck Fuck remedy  @Rushy


His mrs has left the country

----------


## Maca49

> If this wasn't so bloody funny I would be pissed off by now.


Better than being pissed on @Rushy .com

----------


## phillipgr

@Rushy -- BANDWAGON!

----------


## Toby

> @Rushy -- BANDWAGON!

----------


## Rushy

> @Rushy -- BANDWAGON!


That is worth a dunking Phillip.

----------


## Rushy

> Attachment 15200


Very clever Toby.

----------


## Maca49

Some ones getting an arse whipping @Rushy  .ouch

----------


## Gibo

Well uncle  @Rushy you wont be getting picked on from me till Friday night, im of hunting for three days yeowwwwww!!!!

----------


## Rushy

> Well uncle  @Rushy you wont be getting picked on from me till Friday night, im of hunting for three days yeowwwwww!!!!


TFFT (thank fuck for that)

----------


## Rushy

> Some ones getting an arse whipping @Rushy  .ouch


I have survived it Maca.  Still above ground and breathing

----------


## Rushy

Ha ha ha ha you are having a dollar each way Tussock.

----------


## JayColli

They have the rule of the roost around here! Right over the highway and into the backyard... Not very secretive ha ha.

----------

